# D/S Macro, Bradford



## LittleMike (Jul 6, 2008)

Spent a good 5-6 hours in downstream Macro taking photos. Was quite a warm night, and so peaceful at the outfall, if I had a sleeping back I think I would have set up camp!

The mini fluoros proved invaluable, too bad the 4th one caught fire when I switched it on for the first time 









Collapsed section, now overgrown with plants. It reminded me a lot of the outfall of processor




The rest are all from a short side tunnel leading to a strange circular room with a pit of water. Looks like a storage tank but it's always full (?)












This was a bit of an experiment that didn't really work. Tried to light only the ceiling so it would look the water was a hole in the ground from the reflection but it didn't seem to work


----------



## smileysal (Jul 6, 2008)

Now this is the drains I like. All brickwork. Excellent pics. Love the views from the overgrown part looking out. And love the lighting.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## pdtnc (Jul 6, 2008)

seriously good shots...
lovely tunnels 
Nice lighting....

What were the Fluoros? 6" strip lights with a few AA batteries in??


----------



## LittleMike (Jul 6, 2008)

They are 8W lights, take 8xAA batteries each. Really handy as they are light and small compared to the giant argos fluoros with the built in batteries. Haven't got a link right now.


----------



## orangeacid (Jul 6, 2008)

LittleMike said:


> They are 8W lights, take 8xAA batteries each. Really handy as they are light and small compared to the giant argos fluoros with the built in batteries. Haven't got a link right now.



Wow amazing photos and looked like a fun explore! Draining is something thats a new idea to me, still trying to get my head around how cool things are underground.


----------



## BigLoada (Jul 6, 2008)

Awesom as usual! Do those fluoro lights have much throw Mike?

Just curious how they would be in mine tunnels. The fenix T1 is cool as it throws mega far with no spill, perfect for a 5 foot high tunnel but I do like the quality of light you get from your fluoros.

I really do need to find some drains in Newcastle!


----------



## ultrix (Jul 6, 2008)

Nice photographs. This afternoon, I took this photgraph of the outfall;







How far did you go in?


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 6, 2008)

Fabulous photos. It never fails to amaze me how beautifully engineered some of these sites are...love that brickwork and the overgrown collapsed section.


----------



## LittleMike (Jul 6, 2008)

BigLoada said:


> Awesom as usual! Do those fluoro lights have much throw Mike?
> 
> Just curious how they would be in mine tunnels. The fenix T1 is cool as it throws mega far with no spill, perfect for a 5 foot high tunnel but I do like the quality of light you get from your fluoros.
> 
> I really do need to find some drains in Newcastle!



Well generally they don't give off that much light compared to painting with a strong torch like a fenix, but that's absolutely not a problem if you've got bulb mode. They are just so useful because you can set them up in a static position and they'll quite happily light a nice large area and you get nice sharp shadows which you wouldn't get from waving a torch round.

That first outfall pic, the right hand tunnel is lit by 3 fluoros stashed round the corner, and that's 30s @ f3.5 ISO100. They gave just about enough light to balance the torch and the street lighting, which was actually pretty dark. Actually, the fenix could do with being a bit brighter for once! Also, it would have been nicer if there was someone else there to paint it with another fenix so it matched the lhs instead of being such a constant brightness 

And yep, they work in mines too 







ultrix said:


> Nice photographs. This afternoon, I took this photgraph of the outfall;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha class, good to see the nice brown murky erm "water" as usual. It's the only time I've ever seen a water course littered with signs warning you to keep away from the contaminated water! It really is disgusting, the shear amount of chemicals and sewage that is dumped in just before the final stretch (and I'm not talking intermittent overflows here, pipes actually constantly pouring in)

Didn't go far in this time, only about 1-1.5km or so, mainly for photos, but I've walked the whole length a couple of time before, takes about 6 hours from the infall in the west thanks to the ridiculous amount of debris. Lucky that it pops up above ground a few times, otherwise you'd have to walk the whole length to see any of the interesting bits in the middle. Bradford really is becoming a second home for me now though, incredible drains!


----------



## BigLoada (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks for the info! Looks like I will be buying some fluoro lights...as if I aint got enough torches already


----------



## LittleMike (Jul 6, 2008)

They're invaluable! I'm pretty sure any shot is possible with 3-4 fluoros and a couple of fenixs, though I'm down to one at the moment (and I thought they were the most robust torches ever!)


----------



## ultrix (Jul 6, 2008)

> Haha class, good to see the nice brown murky erm "water" as usual. It's the only time I've ever seen a water course littered with signs warning you to keep away from the contaminated water! It really is disgusting, the shear amount of chemicals and sewage that is dumped in just before the final stretch (and I'm not talking intermittent overflows here, pipes actually constantly pouring in)
> 
> Didn't go far in this time, only about 1-1.5km or so, mainly for photos, but I've walked the whole length a couple of time before, takes about 6 hours from the infall in the west thanks to the ridiculous amount of debris. Lucky that it pops up above ground a few times, otherwise you'd have to walk the whole length to see any of the interesting bits in the middle. Bradford really is becoming a second home for me now though, incredible drains!



Thanks for the infomation. A trip all the way through Macro is on my list. Bradford was a first home to me, I was born there. I live in Leeds now, but Bradford is so close.


----------



## freebird (Jul 7, 2008)

Great set of photos. Pic number 3 is my favourite with pic 6 next in line. Brilliant.


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Jul 7, 2008)

Looks great!! **checks bank statement for possible purchase of more light emitting things...**

TnM


----------



## smileysal (Jul 7, 2008)

When we going Mr M? hehehe. 

 Sal


----------



## pdtnc (Jul 7, 2008)

ThenewMendoza said:


> **checks bank statement for possible purchase of more light emitting things...**



but where do you buy them?


----------



## dsankt (Jul 7, 2008)

Ah, your new camera is serving you very well I see. What I don't see however is a fisheye adapter. Is that on the cards?


----------



## LittleMike (Jul 7, 2008)

NO! Never again!


----------



## sqwasher (Jul 8, 2008)

Excellent photos! If i wore a hat i'd take it off to you!


----------



## Bunk3r (Jul 8, 2008)

That outfall is something else! quality shots to top it off. you know deep down you want a fish eye again.


----------



## LittleMike (Jul 9, 2008)

Few more! This time from about half way round. Though I completely failed at getting any shots of the section I was planning lol

Finally a cathedral shot I am pleased with. Only took about a million attempts to get one!




This is directly below a large city centre development (not sure what they are building, but this is just where they are pumping water directly into the drain.




Just because the opposite direction looked so incredibly different...


----------



## BigLoada (Jul 9, 2008)

That cathedral phot as you call it is wicked man. I need to learn how to find drains, culverts are proving too easy!

Great stuff.


----------



## pdtnc (Jul 9, 2008)

your second set are looking good  How do you get in here?


----------

